# Some help with fuel issues.



## mr.fixit1 (Nov 26, 2007)

Haya forum,
Wifey has a 93 altima, been giving problems starting. It sat in front of the house for a few days, went to turn it over and it started for a split second and stopped. gauge read quarter tank but i wasn't sure if i could trust it so i filled it to half tank. Started it up and it ran fine, drove it for a majority of the day i filled the tank and added some fuel system cleaner to the tank, then i changed the fuel filter. When idle the engine seemed to hesitate once every 10 -15 seconds, but no hesitation at higher rpm's. the next night it had gotten a bit colder , i went to start the car and nothing, the engine cranks but won't start. It seems to me the only thing left is the pump or the relay, is there anything else that might be effected by the cold and cause these symptoms? 
Joe


----------



## Kyu-ju-kue (Mar 9, 2007)

If you haven’t, check batt voltage just in case. One possibility is that your charging system could be going out i.e. your alternator. If you are able to get it started again, disconnect the batt., if she instantly stalls, then you have a bad alternator, if not then it could be the batt.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Nah, it doesn't sound like a charging problem. And don't disconnect the battery terminals with a running engine...unless you want to chance the alternator in getting destroyed.

The problem instead sounds to me like a spark plug or distributor cap/rotor issue. If you are able to get it started with the accelerator pushed in about 1/4 of the way down, then it points to an air intake issue.


----------



## Kyu-ju-kue (Mar 9, 2007)

Ok, I was trying to let him know that the problem sounds like it's more on the eletrical side and to look at the simple things first. (I didn't figure spelling it out was required)

-If the charging system is going out, the battery will not charge right making the car harder to start. By disconnecting the battery (I didn't mean drive around the block like this). A weak alternator won't be able to correctly charge the battery, and for sure can't keep a car running right by itself. 

-The engine does turn over, but is it a slow turn over? Jump the car (if you haven't) to see if there are any improvements.

-Check power to the plugs, if bad check the assosiated wiring.

-He said it was cold. Temperature can affect batt output.

These might not fix the problem, but hopfully they lead you in the right direction.


----------



## mr.fixit1 (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, when it doesn't want to start it won't start. Accelerator to the floor or quarter way down. But when it wants to start it kicks over without any hesitation. The pattern seems to be in the change in the cold weather. During the day it will almost always start but when it gets cold at night it won't start for s**t, I've even jumped the car to my Honda and still nothing.


----------



## Kyu-ju-kue (Mar 9, 2007)

I just thought of something and have a few questions that might push us in the right direction hopefully.

1. How cold is it at your location?

2. How long ago was it since your last oil change?

3. Do you remember the weight of the oil used? (i.e. 5w/ 30 , 10w/ 40, 20w/ 50 etc.)


Reason behind thought is, if the temperature is fluxing enough between day and night it could be playing with the viscosity of your oil and this could be your gremlin.

If you can get it running during the day, try to get the oil changed, filter and all, afterwards try maybe a 5w/ 40 if it gets that cold, or ask around to see what other people use.
Once changed see if there's a noticable difference.


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

mr.fixit1 said:


> Well, when it doesn't want to start it won't start. Accelerator to the floor or quarter way down. But when it wants to start it kicks over without any hesitation. The pattern seems to be in the change in the cold weather. During the day it will almost always start but when it gets cold at night it won't start for s**t, I've even jumped the car to my Honda and still nothing.


Might have some water in the fuel system ... and if it gets cold enough it could be freezing up something. Try a bottle of "Heet" to absorb any water in the fuel ... or use a gasoline like Arco, which has ethyl alcohol in it and also absorbs water.

My car almost starts, but not quite? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## Mr.Nissan (Nov 23, 2007)

Check fuel pressure.


----------



## mr.fixit1 (Nov 26, 2007)

Update, took someones suggestion and changed the battery (it was about 6 years old anyways). long story short, got home from work it was dark went to change the batttery, couldn't see the terminals were reversed, When i finally did realize i set them correct and still same thing. turns and turns and wont kicks over. but now i have some new issues, the lights on the dash and in the car won't light. And i tried adding dry gas but still the same. This weekend i'll check the fuses.
As far as the fuel pressure goes, how does on check that. when i was changing the fuel filter it mistakenly turned the key one position too far for a split second and there was a puddle of gasoline in that amount of time.


----------



## Kyu-ju-kue (Mar 9, 2007)

mr.fixit1 said:


> Update, took someones suggestion and changed the battery (it was about 6 years old anyways). long story short, got home from work it was dark went to change the batttery, couldn't see the terminals were reversed, When i finally did realize i set them correct and still same thing. turns and turns and wont kicks over. but now i have some new issues, the lights on the dash and in the car won't light. And i tried adding dry gas but still the same. This weekend i'll check the fuses.
> As far as the fuel pressure goes, how does on check that. when i was changing the fuel filter it mistakenly turned the key one position too far for a split second and there was a puddle of gasoline in that amount of time.


Check your computer also (self diagnos test, etc. and make sure it didn't burn up somehow) ...just in case. It might be fine, but it never hurts. You said You're going to chck the fuses thats good. I don't know how familiar you are with everything, so just as a reminder don't forget to check the fuses both under the hood and in the side kick, along with all fusable links.


----------

